# Cherries



## WendyB61 (Jun 8, 2022)

I have just eaten a big punnet of cherries and scanned them after with my nutracheck app and they were 35 grams of carbs, I’m so shocked I thought I was eating healthy,thought I would share in case there are others who thought they would be good


----------



## Leadinglights (Jun 8, 2022)

WendyB61 said:


> I have just eaten a big punnet of cherries and scanned them after with my nutracheck app and they were 35 grams of carbs, I’m so shocked I thought I was eating healthy,thought I would share in case there are others who thought they would be good


Berries are the lowest carb fruits, better to scan before you eat as some things are a surprise. 
Many foods people think of as 'healthy' are not so for Type 2 diabetics.


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 9, 2022)

This is where our modern day understanding of portion size has got lost. A whole big punnet is designed to be shared. I am not trying to make you feel embarrassed or guilty because I was exactly the same pre diagnosis and there are still things that I eat too many of, like nuts, just because I can. I buy a large bag to make it more economical and then just eat a few more and a few more until before I know it the bag is nearly empty! Just far too easy to over eat in our modern society.   

A normal portion would be about 6-8 cherries, just like my daily portion of fruit is 9-10 raspberries or blueberries or 5-6 strawberries or currently a stick of rhubarb although technically it's a vegetable not a fruit. A small punnet of raspberries is 3-4 days worth of fruit for me and do you know what?.... I enjoy and savour their lovely flavour so much more when the quantity I can have is rationed.


----------



## Inka (Jun 9, 2022)

Cherries are good! They’re delicious and contain anthocyanins, amongst other things:

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/howto/guide/health-benefits-cherries

As said above, portion size is important. I’d eat more cherries than @rebrascora - probably a dozen or so. As you can see from the nutritional info in the article above that would be around 9g carbs. Perfectly ok. Even though I’m Type 1, I can’t imagine eating a whole large punnet myself. I wouldn’t have done so pre-diagnosis either. Cherries are a treat to be savoured 

Just eat less next time and spread them out over a few days. Cheaper that way too!


----------



## Ditto (Jun 9, 2022)

I could eat a whole punnet no problem but we're just not supposed to. When they do those foodie programmes and show us 'normal' portion sizes for food servings it's quite shocking... so tiny! Never mind, you know now.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jun 9, 2022)

Ditto said:


> I could eat a whole punnet no problem but we're just not supposed to. When they do those foodie programmes and show us 'normal' portion sizes for food servings it's quite shocking... so tiny! Never mind, you know now.


Certainly some of the programs like amateur Masterchef  or Great British Menu, I usually think they are huge portions.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jun 9, 2022)

Nice cherries, could easily eat punnet full, same with blueberries.& strawberries.


----------



## Dave_Z1a (Jun 22, 2022)

Can't buy cherries, if I do its guaranteed I will eat the whole lot at once, just can't stop myself, pre diagnosis just before Christmas I bought a few large tins of quality street as you do for incidental thank you presents to people, problem is by the time it came to wrap them there was only half a tin left. The previous year Tesco was doing a blinding offer on chocolate oranges, I bought a whole tray of them, 24 I think, and put them in the cuboard, my sister laughed and said they will never last the month, rubbish I said - not that partial to chocolate oranges, but I hate to admit she was right, only three left; and had to go out and buy more, how sad is that? Somthing left over from childhood I guess, when I cried or made a noise as a baby my father would get up, come into my room, throw a packet of biscuits into my cot and shut the door, very unusual upbringing I had!
Stuffing myself with Lidl nuts at the moment, can't get enough of them, oh well better than chocolate I suppose.


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 22, 2022)

@Dave_Z1a  If it is any consolation I was the same except I don't have the excuse of a poor childhood. 
I just don't buy those things anymore because I can't trust myself. I am just an all or nothing girl.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jun 22, 2022)

Z1a, is that a motorbike? As a teenager I lusted after a Laverda rather than a Kawasaki. Eventually had a Triumph Daytona.

On cherries, we have a nice cherry tree in our garden but the cherries are really bitter, the birds like them though. I recently bought some rasp canes and blueberry bushes but they haven't produced anything yet. Strawberries we have and they are getting ripe just two or three at a time. We also inherited a gooseberry bush, I'm not a real fan but if you leave them until they turn dark red they are quite sweet. I'm also trying to grow some tomatoes and peppers. The peppers are from seeds that I scraped out of peppers that I bought. I didn't label them so now I have no idea which ones are sweet and which ones are hot.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jun 22, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> Z1a, is that a motorbike? As a teenager I lusted after a Laverda rather than a Kawasaki. Eventually had a Triumph Daytona.
> 
> On cherries, we have a nice cherry tree in our garden but the cherries are really bitter, the birds like them though. I recently bought some rasp canes and blueberry bushes but they haven't produced anything yet. Strawberries we have and they are getting ripe just two or three at a time. We also inherited a gooseberry bush, I'm not a real fan but if you leave them until they turn dark red they are quite sweet. I'm also trying to grow some tomatoes and peppers. The peppers are from seeds that I scraped out of peppers that I bought. I didn't label them so now I have no idea which ones are sweet and which ones are hot.


You are going to have a voyage of discovery. 
I planted some seeds from a butternut squash and I now have 6 plants almost big enough to plant out.
Home grown tomatoes knock the socks off any bought ones for flavour.


----------



## Dave_Z1a (Jun 23, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> Z1a, is that a motorbike? As a teenager I lusted after a Laverda rather than a Kawasaki. Eventually had a Triumph Daytona.
> 
> On cherries, we have a nice cherry tree in our garden but the cherries are really bitter, the birds like them though. I recently bought some rasp canes and blueberry bushes but they haven't produced anything yet. Strawberries we have and they are getting ripe just two or three at a time. We also inherited a gooseberry bush, I'm not a real fan but if you leave them until they turn dark red they are quite sweet. I'm also trying to grow some tomatoes and peppers. The peppers are from seeds that I scraped out of peppers that I bought. I didn't label them so now I have no idea which ones are sweet and which ones are hot.


Yes Chris, a 1974 Kawasaki z1a American import, also have a Z650b1 and a 1973 RD 350 Yamaha twin, helps to have hobbies to take ones mind off things. Triumph Daytona, lovely, quite fancy an old T120, maybe one day!


----------



## Dave_Z1a (Jun 23, 2022)

WendyB61 said:


> I have just eaten a big punnet of cherries and scanned them after with my nutracheck app and they were 35 grams of carbs, I’m so shocked I thought I was eating healthy,thought I would share in case there are others who thought they would be good


Hi Wendy, am with you on the cherries! Here is an interesting thing, I love fruit, esp mellon but can't have it, have to make an apple last 4 days sometimes, however this morning I was eying up an untouched Cantaloupe baby melon sitting on the shelf in the fridge, normally sudden sugar spike death to me, determined to nave a piece I first had two poached eggs on brown low carb toast (1g a slice) then went for it. Blood sugar reading 1 hour after, looking for the spike, 5.1;  lower than the start at 5.2mgL! So I find its not just the foods you eat but the order you eat them in is just as important! So before you plump for those cherries again try a couple of slices of cheese on low carb toast first and see what happens!


----------



## WendyB61 (Jun 23, 2022)

Where do you get your 1g carb bread from?


----------



## Dave_Z1a (Jun 24, 2022)

WendyB61 said:


> Where do you get your 1g carb bread from?


https://seriouslylowcarb.com/products/the-low-carb-loaf, bread is really good, so are the rolls, expensive yes but worth it as they mean I can have many normal foods and substitute on meals that have potatoes in or chips etc. Am on subscription so get discount and free shipping. Choc brownies are good as a treat, about 3 carbs each. These products can be made at home of course but don’t have the time or inclination yet.


----------



## Gwynn (Jun 24, 2022)

Interesting low carb bread but there are quite a few poor reviews on their web site regarding delivery, poor contact, and mouldy bread. Is this bread and company good? For the price (expensive) I would hope for a really good product which is well supported and good customer services.


----------



## Fagor (Jun 24, 2022)

On our DAFNE course in 2011, there was a dish of cherries. If I recall correctly, we were told to have as many as wanted as they were low (no?) carb (as was rhubarb - no sugar added, not a problem for me). Can't imagine cherries being provided if they were carb-rich. I might try and check with the DSNs' tutors if I ever have another real clinic.


----------



## Dave_Z1a (Jun 24, 2022)

Gwynn said:


> Interesting low carb bread but there are quite a few poor reviews on their web site regarding delivery, poor contact, and mouldy bread. Is this bread and company good? For the price (expensive) I would hope for a really good product which is well supported and good customer services.


Yes am aware but don’t understand those reviews, mine always fresh, comes next day in very strong cardboard box, never mouldy, maybe early reviews? They are a new startup company, they have also changed their baker as volume gone through the roof, cust serv takes a day or so for them to respond to emails, website a bit clunky and awkward though.


----------



## WendyB61 (Jun 24, 2022)

Thanks


Dave_Z1a said:


> https://seriouslylowcarb.com/products/the-low-carb-loaf, bread is really good, so are the rolls, expensive yes but worth it as they mean I can have many normal foods and substitute on meals that have potatoes in or chips etc. Am on subscription so get discount and free shipping. Choc brownies are good as a treat, about 3 carbs each. These products can be made at home of course but don’t have the time or inclination yet.


 thanks, just had a look but bread and rolls out of stock at the moment


----------



## Manicmaive (Jun 25, 2022)

I just want to know what I can eat, I'm so depressed. All my life I have had food issues, from anorexia, to bulimia, to taking laxatives to lose weight, I used to squirrel food away as a child as I was taken in to to care suffering from acute malnutrition, even as a young adult I would steal and hide food in case I couldn't get any later. Now being diagnosed with type 2 I am once again facing a food issue and it scares the hell out of me, I just want to go to sleep and if I wake up I want this gone, if not then I don't want to wake up at all. I thought I had beaten my food issues but it seems they are rearing their ugly head again. I was not given any advice when I was told I had diabetes, just pills, got to see medical person on Monday but what happens then? What do I eat till then? I am so utterly confused, depressed, hungry and tired  sorry if this is the wrong place to put this, but I don't know where I should get help


----------



## Leadinglights (Jun 25, 2022)

Manicmaive said:


> I just want to know what I can eat, I'm so depressed. All my life I have had food issues, from anorexia, to bulimia, to taking laxatives to lose weight, I used to squirrel food away as a child as I was taken in to to care suffering from acute malnutrition, even as a young adult I would steal and hide food in case I couldn't get any later. Now being diagnosed with type 2 I am once again facing a food issue and it scares the hell out of me, I just want to go to sleep and if I wake up I want this gone, if not then I don't want to wake up at all. I thought I had beaten my food issues but it seems they are rearing their ugly head again. I was not given any advice when I was told I had diabetes, just pills, got to see medical person on Monday but what happens then? What do I eat till then? I am so utterly confused, depressed, hungry and tired  sorry if this is the wrong place to put this, but I don't know where I should get help


Just what you are eating now but with less of things like potatoes, rice, pasta, cakes, biscuits and no full sugar drinks.
You can eat meat, fish, eggs, cheese, dairy and salad and vegetables. 
Just make small adjustments for now.
Make a list of questions for hen you see somebody on Monday as it is easy to forget things you meant to ask.


----------



## Dave_Z1a (Jun 25, 2022)

@Manicmaive sorry you are feeling this way, sounds like you have had quite a rough time and recent events are overwhelming you. You can't hope to deal with it all at once, try and organise in your mind the priorities and pack away those things that have happened to you in the past; past is past and you can't do much about it now, by all means revisit it in the future when you feel able if needed. You have an appointment to see a medical person, be it a doctor or diabetes professional, thats good news, make a small list of some of your concerns and write them down, put the list to one side, thats a job done and something off your mind for the moment. He/she will be able to run through your concerns, offer advice, do or book some tests and may even suggest a course to go on. They are duty bound to follow established NICE guidelines and you will be monitored and cared for. There is a lot you can do for yourself, it takes time to get your head round it and learn, mistakes will be made, it happens but its not a disaster. There is lots of uplifting info to read and digest, you are not alone, there are millions like us living safely and well. Don't worry about food until you gleen more information and see your medical professional, a few days will make no difference at all, millions are living with type 2 and they don't even realise it yet, you are lucky its been picked up now, thats a positive, knowledge is power! Have a cupa tea or coffee, maybe without sugar if you usually have it and something to eat! Then, if you feel like it have a mosey round this sight, have a look at the food options and think about some of the things you could start to cut down on in the future. Sorry if this sounds patronising, I don't mean it to be, just sad to see your distress in your post, take care.


----------



## nikkin (Jun 27, 2022)

Manicmaive said:


> I just want to know what I can eat, I'm so depressed. All my life I have had food issues, from anorexia, to bulimia, to taking laxatives to lose weight, I used to squirrel food away as a child as I was taken in to to care suffering from acute malnutrition, even as a young adult I would steal and hide food in case I couldn't get any later. Now being diagnosed with type 2 I am once again facing a food issue and it scares the hell out of me, I just want to go to sleep and if I wake up I want this gone, if not then I don't want to wake up at all. I thought I had beaten my food issues but it seems they are rearing their ugly head again. I was not given any advice when I was told I had diabetes, just pills, got to see medical person on Monday but what happens then? What do I eat till then? I am so utterly confused, depressed, hungry and tired  sorry if this is the wrong place to put this, but I don't know where I should get help


I'm really sorry that you're feeling so awful at the moment. It's completely understandable that you have had all these feelings come up given everything you have been through. I know the fact that it's natural to feel this way doesn't make it any easier but you got through all that and you will be able to deal with this. I really hope your appointment was helpful today.


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Jul 9, 2022)

Dave_Z1a said:


> Can't buy cherries, if I do its guaranteed I will eat the whole lot at once, just can't stop myself, pre diagnosis just before Christmas I bought a few large tins of quality street as you do for incidental thank you presents to people, problem is by the time it came to wrap them there was only half a tin left. The previous year Tesco was doing a blinding offer on chocolate oranges, I bought a whole tray of them, 24 I think, and put them in the cuboard, my sister laughed and said they will never last the month, rubbish I said - not that partial to chocolate oranges, but I hate to admit she was right, only three left; and had to go out and buy more, how sad is that? Somthing left over from childhood I guess, when I cried or made a noise as a baby my father would get up, come into my room, throw a packet of biscuits into my cot and shut the door, very unusual upbringing I had!
> Stuffing myself with Lidl nuts at the moment, can't get enough of them, oh well better than chocolate I suppose.


Please get someone nice to give you a hug.


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Jul 9, 2022)

Manicmaive said:


> I just want to know what I can eat, I'm so depressed. All my life I have had food issues, from anorexia, to bulimia, to taking laxatives to lose weight, I used to squirrel food away as a child as I was taken in to to care suffering from acute malnutrition, even as a young adult I would steal and hide food in case I couldn't get any later. Now being diagnosed with type 2 I am once again facing a food issue and it scares the hell out of me, I just want to go to sleep and if I wake up I want this gone, if not then I don't want to wake up at all. I thought I had beaten my food issues but it seems they are rearing their ugly head again. I was not given any advice when I was told I had diabetes, just pills, got to see medical person on Monday but what happens then? What do I eat till then? I am so utterly confused, depressed, hungry and tired  sorry if this is the wrong place to put this, but I don't know where I should get help


Blueberries, and raspberries are ok. Eat half a punnet only. Have a big hug. Fill up on green leafy veg, lovely proteins and good fats.  If you can access any therapy CBT or something similar might break your patterns on hoarding food and feeling hungry inside. And have a big hug.


----------



## Manicmaive (Jul 9, 2022)

Mrs Mimoo said:


> Blueberries, and raspberries are ok. Eat half a punnet only. Have a big hug. Fill up on green leafy veg, lovely proteins and good fats.  If you can access any therapy CBT or something similar might break your patterns on hoarding food and feeling hungry inside. And have a big hug.


Thank you


----------



## Dave_Z1a (Jul 9, 2022)

Mrs Mimoo said:


> Please get someone nice to give you a hug.


Oh, thank you! People that want to hug me are a bit thin in the ground of late


----------



## DeeM (Jul 26, 2022)

Manicmaive said:


> I just want to know what I can eat, I'm so depressed. All my life I have had food issues, from anorexia, to bulimia, to taking laxatives to lose weight, I used to squirrel food away as a child as I was taken in to to care suffering from acute malnutrition, even as a young adult I would steal and hide food in case I couldn't get any later. Now being diagnosed with type 2 I am once again facing a food issue and it scares the hell out of me, I just want to go to sleep and if I wake up I want this gone, if not then I don't want to wake up at all. I thought I had beaten my food issues but it seems they are rearing their ugly head again. I was not given any advice when I was told I had diabetes, just pills, got to see medical person on Monday but what happens then? What do I eat till then? I am so utterly confused, depressed, hungry and tired  sorry if this is the wrong place to put this, but I don't know where I should get help


Hello @Manicmaive. I'm so sorry to hear how low you are feeling and just wanted to echo what @nikkin said that this is so completely understandable given everything that you have been through. 

I have also been recently diagnosed so I don't have the wise advice about what to eat etc that others have shared. But I can identify with what you are saying about how it feels for you - I don't have any of the background history with eating difficulties that you have had, but I have also felt so confused and overwhelmed with it all at times, and sometimes scared of eating things, and I found it really really hard to have to wait for all the appointments and just be left in the dark, not knowing what to do until then. So I can really imagine how hard it has been for you to be left without any real support or advice from the start.

My Diabetes Specialist Nurse said that I could access a Clinical Psychologist if I needed help with adjusting to the diagnosis, as well as specialist nutritionists or dieticians, so that should be something you could also ask about when you see the medical person? 

Something I have found helpful with all the confusion has been going on the Learning Zone (orange tab) and doing the intro modules about food. They are really positive about not needing to make massive changes straight away, and just starting to make little swaps and tweaks to get on the right track. Also, lots of the people of the forum have said it's not a good idea for your body to try to make big changes all at once anyway.

I think we both just need to be as kind to ourselves as possible and take it one step at a time. In the meantime, I wish I could send you a big hug.


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 26, 2022)

DeeM said:


> My Diabetes Specialist Nurse said that I could access a Clinical Psychologist if I needed help with adjusting to the diagnosis, as well as specialist nutritionists or dieticians, so that should be something you could also ask about when you see the medical person?


Sadly, all too often the support and technology and access to specialists is just not available for Type 2 diabetics. 
There is no harm in asking about extra support if you can get an appointment to speak to someone but important to be realistic. 
@DeeM With you being newly diagnosed and Type 1 you are likely unaware of the unofficial 2 tier class system of diabetic treatment. Unfortunately many Type 2s are not only not offered anywhere near that level of support but can be met with disapproval and criticism by some clinicians rather than sympathy and understanding. More often than not they are just left to their own devices with some tablets to take and a handful of leaflets. Some shockingly even get notified via text or GP receptionist and don't see a clinician at all..... just prescribed medication. 
Thankfully the forum is here to offer that support and guidance and sympathy but many people don't make it here and some won't go back to see their GP or nurse for fear of the censure they received at diagnosis or they simply can't get appointments. It can be very different if you are Type 2 compared to Type 1 and many of us late developers with Type 1 who were initially misdiagnosed as Type 2 have experience of both sides of the coin.


----------



## DeeM (Jul 26, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Sadly, all too often the support and technology and access to specialists is just not available for Type 2 diabetics.
> There is no harm in asking about extra support if you can get an appointment to speak to someone but important to be realistic.
> @DeeM With you being newly diagnosed and Type 1 you are likely unaware of the unofficial 2 tier class system of diabetic treatment. Unfortunately many Type 2s are not only not offered anywhere near that level of support but can be met with disapproval and criticism by some clinicians rather than sympathy and understanding. More often than not they are just left to their own devices with some tablets to take and a handful of leaflets. Some shockingly even get notified via text or GP receptionist and don't see a clinician at all..... just prescribed medication.
> Thankfully the forum is here to offer that support and guidance and sympathy but many people don't make it here and some won't go back to see their GP or nurse for fear of the censure they received at diagnosis or they simply can't get appointments. It can be very different if you are Type 2 compared to Type 1 and many of us late developers with Type 1 who were initially misdiagnosed as Type 2 have experience of both sides of the coin.


Oh my goodness - how awful. I am so sorry to hear that. I can see how naïve that was of me!  I did also get told I was Type 2 initially (when I first went to the GP in Australia) - I thankfully didn't experience any disapproval or criticism, but I did get put on inappropriate medication which sent me into ketoacidosis...

But in terms of access to psychological support - even if there isn't any specialist diabetes psychology support, I know that every local IAPT (NHS talking therapies) service should have a treatment pathway to support those with chronic health conditions, and what @Manicmaive has said about her mental health history would surely mean she met the threshold for accessing this. I would still try to ask the GP for a referral, but this service is also something you can mostly self-refer for (if in England, at least). I know there are probably waiting lists etc, but all the more reason to get the process started asap.


----------

